# guarding problem



## alfiemorton (Mar 28, 2015)

I've had a growing number of incidents of guarding with Alfie, 5 months, that have left me shaken up and wary of him. He's sweet and loving most of the time, but his behaviour is at times anything but. This started around a month ago if we inadvertently stepped too close when he was eating. I have been giving him a very wide berth when he's head down in his bowl and my boys know to do the same. This seems to be having some effect, as i can now pass close by and he might look up, but he doesn't growl. 

However, today he has upped his territorial behaviour to include non food items. I just don't know how to deal with him. He was chewing on my hall rug and growled and went for my foot when I came toward him. He didn't bite me but it really shook me up. I was neither shouting at him nor attempting to remove him physically. I learned my lesson with that approach some time ago when i tried to pick him up to take him to bed (which he had always been fine with until one night he wasn't) Anyhow, back to today. I simply went towards Alfie to offer him another toy in exchange. He was not interested, only in making me back off. Anyhow, I waited until he left my rug alone and then i rolled it up and put it under the stairs, but I can't remove every rug in my home! I know offering a treat would have enticed him away, but I don't want him thinking that he can get a treat for doing something undesirable like growling. I'm at my wit's end and feeling really down about puppy ownership today, and having guilty feelings about feeling that way. Help! Christine and Alfie x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Good for you for being honest and coming to a place where people can help. He sounds like a challenging pup so you'll need to pull in the big guns...Marzi and 2nd that is. My order of dealing with these things is always to rule out health issues, then make sure he is getting all he needs in terms of sleep, excellent food and exercise and if all that checks out then ramping up the things you can do to work on your relationship with him. They are smart dogs and need a lot of mental stimulation otherwise they'll make their own fun, his game is clearly not working for you and your family! A pro trainer might be helpful too, they can take a look at what is happening to help you reestablish control.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

I agree! Well done for speaking up!

I'm sure Marzi and 2nd Hand will be along soon, but just thought that you might want to have a look at NILIF approaches to resource guarding. NILIF stands for 'Nothing in Life is Free' and its a way of both teaching a dog manners and improving your bond with him / her. 'Say Please' is perhaps a better way of putting it, so you could have a look here:

http://ahimsadogtraining.com/blog/say-please/

if you want to find out more.

Hope this is useful and I'm sure other, more experienced members will be along soon to offer advice. Good luck


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I like the link Miss Lilly - I am a very big fan of training and mutual respect. Happy dogs I like to see in training classes who are really into their owners, makes it all very easy. 

Alfiemorton - please don't panic over Alfie, he is a puppy still and learning all the time - however the fact he is learning all the time, means that he may learn things that you did not intend on teaching him. Dogs are smart, smart animals and really good at picking up on our body language, cockapoos are very bright, or not so like my poor Dot 

Alfie is teething, he is growing up and his hormones are on the go. Now is certainly the time to invest effort in training and bonding with your fluffy one. How old are your boys? Having boys myself and having had dogs and puppies and rescue dogs through my boys childhood I do know that you have to be on your toes when managing them together. 

Rules in my house for children and dogs (and rules are always being broken - but the children did know that they should not do the following)
Do not chase the dog
Do not pick the dog up 
Call the dog to you - don't try and catch the dog
Always reward the puppy for doing what you have asked. Always.
Do not bother the dog if it is sleeping, on its bed, or eating. If you want to pet the dog or play with the dog call the dog to you.
Never drag the dog on the lead, use a treat. 
Always be kind.
My children were not angels and sadly none of my dogs have had this ideal experience, but the ideal is there. I am definitely not saying that your dog has had a bad experience with your children or you - but look down the list and think it over,
Other things to think about are how much exercise and how much relaxed undisturbed sleep is Alfie getting? How much time is he on his own?
In an average day how much time do you focus on training with him? It does not have to be long - 3 five minute sessions during the day which you dedicate to him - lots of rewards and lots of fun - positive training.

If he is doing something you don't want him to do, or has something you would prefer he does not have - then Run away from him open the back door, rustle the treat bag, completely ignore him where he is and wait for him to come and see what you are doing - then ask for a sit and give him a treat and then go and have a game in the garden, so that he forgets all about the rug, or the sock.

It is really common somewhere between 5 and 9 months for puppies to flex their big dog muscles and test the boundaries - keep calm and consistently and kindly remind him all the time which behaviours you like.

I hope this reads as I intend - not judgmental or critical, just basic stuff that happens in family life with dogs. It is late and I've been doing paperwork all evening.... 

If you are really unhappy with him then get a professional trainer in NOW before it becomes more of a problem; 2nd will be able to recommend, but personally it just sounds like puppy stuff to me.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Hmmm, I somehow missed the bit about you having children 

There is also this that might be helpful. I'm not on pinterest and so cannot see the whole page anymore (so frustrating!!) but from what I can see, this might be useful for you (and others with kids) to have a look at too.

https://www.pinterest.com/familypaws/grumble-growl-zones/

Again, I hope this helps. Marzi's advice is, of course, spot on. I'm just trying to provide some extras


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Sorry - just realised that almost everything on there was pinned from 'family paws'. So here's a link to their resource page as well:

http://familypaws.com/resources/


----------



## alfiemorton (Mar 28, 2015)

Thank you to all of you for your kind words of support and practical advice. I really appreciate it. And Marzi, a special thank you for taking time at the end of a long day to give such constructive advice. My boys are 20 and 14. My 20 year old is really respectful towards Alfie, but my 14 year old needs to read and inwardly digest all the advice given. I am constantly telling him not to do the majority of things on Marzi's list, but he is an adolescent, and as daft as a brush. I'm feeling a little better today. We had a lovely time on the park this morning. I have just started letting Alfie off the lead and he is being such a good boy, not straying far - only to chase the crows - and coming when called. Thank you again. Christine and Alfie x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It could well be just a bit of reinforcing rules with your teenager (might have more impact if he realises his behaviour can really cause problems for Alfie), the extra excitement of starting to come off lead and a slightly different approach to when he is guarding will nip all problems in the bud.

Guarding is odd to be honest - it can often be about a tiny bit of insecurity and so guarding something as a bit of a security blanket - that is how Molly reacts to stress and confrontation over guarded items will increase her stress and make her more likely to guard in the future. 

Have you taught him to play tuggy with rules and let go when asked? That can really help pups learn that the good stuff happens when they leave things instead of holding onto them. 

Can give instructions if it is not something you have done


----------



## alfiemorton (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks, 2ndhandgal, for the advice. I agree with what you're saying about my teen. He needs as much reinforcement of what's acceptable as Alfie does!

More info on playing tuggy would be great. Just to make sure I get it right... Thanks again. Christine


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

OK - tuggy with rules as we play with pups. You need a nice soft tuggy you can gather into one hand fairly easily. Play with pup nice play to get them attached to tuggy toy with lots of movement from you. Then stop moving, gather as much of the toy as you can in your hand and hold it still against your leg (I find it easier to do when down on the floor playing with pup) You are aiming to just make the game really boring with holding steady against your leg so no movement at all, say nothing and do nothing else and just wait, pup may try adjusting grip but just keep as much gathered in hand as possible and get more if they release a little if you can. Eventually the pup will let go, when they do immediately play again really nice vigourous play - and as long as pup not worried I am quite animated with lots of Yay well done.

Repeat and pup should let go faster this time.

After a few repeats as soon as you start to gather the toy in one hand pup will let go. They have learned hand signal so now is time to give it a name and add word, leave or off. 

Makes it really rewarding for the pup to let go of things so can help with guarding. 

Generally if pups teeth touch my hand I stop the game, during teaching letting go on first few goes I just keep still and accept whatever until they let go then play lots


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Came across this video with a really nice series of exercises aimed at giving dogs confidence and stopping resource guarding in pups. You need to go very very slowly and if unsure seek advice but you can see the pup in the video tense to start with and learn to trust the human as the exercises move on 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nyt2WLdQGs&feature=youtu


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWESOME ADVICE! 
and good on you for coming for advice...the only tid bit I will add is. take a deep relaxing breath yourself! when you anticipate something happening consciously or unconsciously you cam make your dog think that it needs to be on alert for something, and then causing the lash out because of nerves. 

We play the tug game all of the time. girls get big praise when they "leave it"! its great. awesome advice everyone.


----------



## alfiemorton (Mar 28, 2015)

Great video! Thanks for yet more advice. What would we do without the internet?! Christine


----------

